# Gold from mobile cell phones



## hciic (Mar 18, 2012)

HI i have old mobile cell phones like 3310,old blackberry and old model sets. I have concetrated hc and nc and powder and filters. PLease guide 

me and tell me which is the best way to take out gold from cell phones. Is there any step by step process. I am working in the mobile shop and i 

can a arrange lot of mobile circuits. My friend is in the chemical laboratory and he arrange me everything but i don't know where is he fails. we 

have filters, dis tailed water as i think hc,nc. He did first process and told me he want to dissolved silver and other materials. I see only gold 

yellow colour types of printing with ics is remaing. Then he filter the liquid and said now he will dissolved gold. He used the method of aqa regia i 

don't know he didn't get the exact percentage then he used fire and told me for quick using of aqa regia chemical process or chemical reaction 

need to put on fire as i think 10 to 15 times. After that he takeout the circuits of the liquid and then he filtered the liquid. After that he put 

powder types i don't know in the liquid. I see very bad smell and he told me now the gold will be sit in the bottom of the liquid. PLease i need 

everything step by step thanks


----------



## Geo (Mar 18, 2012)

the first thing you can do to help yourself is to go to the Guided Tour and read that to get an understanding of the abbreviations and terms used on the forum.next you should download a copy of of C.M. Hoke's book "refining precious metal waste" and read it. that way when you ask a question, it will be because you have come to a place in the process you cant figure out.this forum is so large and so many people join every day and ask for the same thing "can you tell me step by step how to do this?"well that would mean a member would have to type out a book every few minutes.the processes you want to learn has already been given on the forum many times.practice using the search feature until you can find a process that will work for you.

Hoke's book download : http://tinyurl.com/mfnyhs

visit lazersteves website and watch his videos and check out the PDF files.he has a small selection of items used for some of the process you might want to check that out : http://www.goldrecovery.us/

username : gold

password :goldm1ner* (dont forget the * mark)


----------

